# The best way to polish exhaust pipes?



## ReetB

For a while now I've been trying to bring my exhaust pipes back to life. 

After trying and failing miserably with some Autoglym Metal Polish I turned to using Megs Metal Polish. However I don't seem to be having much luck.

I clean the car thoroughly, dry and then apply the Megs polish with a Megs applicator pad. Once dry (say 10 mins) I buff it off with a terry towel but it doesn't look that much better.

Problems are:

1. The exhausts however much I clean them never really look that clean. Theres still quite a bit of black marking around the tips and inside the pipes themselves.
2. The shine I get is never really that good (well not compared to the rest of the car).

I did think about trying wirewool but didn't want to damage the pipes? For reference, the exhaust pipes are Milltek and about a year old. When I get a moment, I can post some pictures if needs be.

Thanks for any advice in advance!

Chris. :thumb:


----------



## HC1001

Try fine grade wirewool and some Autosol..... should not damage the exhaust, I've tried it and it worked a treat for me.....HTH

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## PugIain

Yep ^ fine grade wire wool good tip.


----------



## ReetB

Thanks guys! I've heard of Autosol and I think that will be the best route for me to take.

Ok two final follow up questions:

1. Is there a particular method to using wirewool? Do you use it when cleaning the car or should it be use when applying Autosol?

2. Where is the best place to buy Autosol from? My normal supplier does not stock this and after quickly looking on google, there seem to be a few different types you can buy. If anyone has a link or site that they'd recommend, I can order it today.

Thanks again!!


----------



## PugIain

Best way is to get a small piece couple of inch square maybe and put some autosol on or apply the autosol to the exhaust and gently rub it in.Then buff
I got mine from Halfrauds!
But if you fancy some net shopping I use cyc
www.cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## ReetB

RoverIain said:


> Best way is to get a small piece couple of inch square maybe and put some autosol on or apply the autosol to the exhaust and gently rub it in.Then buff
> I got mine from Halfrauds!
> But if you fancy some net shopping I use cyc
> www.cleanyourcar.co.uk


I normally order from CYC and have been using Tims site for a while now. I would go to Halfrauds but I'm going to be ordering some other bits from Tims site soon anyway. However he doesn't do Autosol, so I'll have to go to Halfrauds for that (if they sell it in my local store).


----------



## PugIain

Yeah I just saw he doesnt do Autosol.Don't you find the Megs metal polish works?
I use it quite abit and have no complaints,although I've yet to use it on something really manked up.


----------



## ReetB

RoverIain said:


> Yeah I just saw he doesnt do Autosol.Don't you find the Megs metal polish works?
> I use it quite abit and have no complaints,although I've yet to use it on something really manked up.


I wouldn't say that my exhaust pipes are really manked up, I just think that whatever I'm doing isn't working.

Perhaps I should try some wire wool with the Megs polish first to see if that works?


----------



## PugIain

Could be worth a pop mate.


----------



## Silva1

the megs polish smells really nice aswell


----------



## Rupert

ReetB said:


> then apply the Megs polish with a Megs applicator pad. Once dry (say 10 mins) I buff it off with a terry towel but it doesn't look that much better.


You need to do more than just apply and let it dry!

Metal polish needs to be worked, rubbed, buffed whatever you want to call it. The cloth will turn black, your thumb and fingers will get sore and your exhaust will slowly get more shiney.


----------



## kite

http://www.bssa.org.uk/topics.php?article=190

Then google Polishing stainless steel (Some good reads) for instance if you use wire wool, rinse rinse rinse, steel wool or steel brushes.

These products leave little particles in the surface of the steel and inevitably these particles begin rusting and staining the surface of the steel.


----------



## Paul-T

Rupert said:


> You need to do more than just apply and let it dry!
> 
> Metal polish needs to be worked, rubbed, buffed whatever you want to call it. The cloth will turn black, your thumb and fingers will get sore and your exhaust will slowly get more shiney.


Spot on!

Polishing metal, particularly if its dull and lost its lustre, is bloody hard work. If they are not that bad to start with, NXT metal polish should be more than up to the job, so while Autosol is great, I'd stick with NXT before just spending out more on stuff you've already got. In halfords, they will also sell scotch pads, often used when sorting bodywork that has been filled, or keying a surface for paint. Try that with the metal polish, really really work it hard - as said, it will turn everything black after a few minutes, then wipe off. Once you don't think you can do any better, just use a cloth with the same polish and work it over the same area to help make it as shiny as possible.

Out of interest, what car is this on? Some are just not made to be as shiny as others....

This was achieved using the above method, with NXT metal polish:

From this mess:









To this:









Not perfect, but a vast improvement.


----------



## GAZA62

Rupert said:


> You need to do more than just apply and let it dry!
> 
> Metal polish needs to be worked, rubbed, buffed whatever you want to call it. The cloth will turn black, your thumb and fingers will get sore and your exhaust will slowly get more shiney.


 Agreed :thumb: and Autosol is more than capable of producing good results.


----------



## paddy328

I think the megs nxt metal polish is really good, but one that really impressed me was the swissvax metal polish.


----------



## ReetB

Reg Hollis said:


> Out of interest, what car is this on? Some are just not made to be as shiny as others....


It's a Golf R32. Not the best of shots but it's hard for me to get right the way around the tops of the pipes due to lack of space between the pipe and the valance.


----------



## Guest

i use megs metal polish have no complaints mate


----------



## Gleammachine

An alternative to autosol is P21s Polishing soap which can work well and only needs rinsing after.


----------



## Hair Bear

Dremmel :thumb:


----------



## e60mad

I bought some nxt today from halfrauds and it worked a treat on my stainless cooker top. Well, I wasn't going to test it on the car! 
Is there something that you should use after nxt to protect (and I mean for the car, not the cooker) or does nxt do that too? Sorry for hijacking thread.


----------



## PugIain

According to the tub in my hand it says "Anti corrosion properties"


----------



## L200 Steve

Gleammachine said:


> An alternative to autosol is P21s Polishing soap which can work well and only needs rinsing after.


2nd:thumb:

Best I have used.


----------



## Glossboss

Or Duragloss metal polish, deffo worth a try, think you would be surprised!


----------



## e60mad

RoverIain said:


> According to the tub in my hand it says "Anti corrosion properties"


Thnks Iain. P.S. I take it you change your Avatar frequently!


----------



## ReetB

L200 Steve said:


> 2nd:thumb:
> 
> Best I have used.


Hmm maybe I'll look at giving this a go!

If the weather holds out over the weekend, I'll give her a good wash and then spend some time on the exhaust with my NXT. I think where I was originally going wrong was that I would merely put the polish on, then buff it off with a terry towel. Instead I need to get some wirewool and really work at it :buffer:

Hopefully they should come up ok then!


----------

